# microsfere abrasive plastiche



## violapais

Un sapone contiene delle microsfere abrasive plastiche.
Io ho tradotto con
"microesferas abrasivas plásticas", ma un amico spagnolo consigliava di mettere "microesferas plásticas abrasivas".
Qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè?
Grazie


----------



## olmedillo

Questo del ordine delle parole mi pare che non sia sempre spiegabile, ma insomma il tuo amico ha raggione. Si capirebbe ugualmente però. Saluti.


----------



## violapais

olmedillo said:


> Questo dell' ordine delle parole mi pare che non sia sempre spiegabile, ma (insomma) il tuo amico ha raggione. Si capirebbe ugualmente però. Saluti.


 
Grazie per l'aiuto. Se qualcuno trova una spiegazione razionale, me lo faccia sapere. 
In italiano, ad esempio, se si invertono le due parole vuole sottolineare che le microsfere sono di origine plastica, invece che mettere in primo piano che sono abrasive.


----------



## olmedillo

violapais said:


> Grazie per l'aiuto. Se qualcuno trova una spiegazione razionale, me lo faccia sapere.
> In italiano, ad esempio, se si invertono le due parole vuole sottolineare che le microsfere sono di origine plastica, invece che mettere in primo piano che sono abrasive.


 
Infatti in spagnolo, in teoria, sarebbe lo stesso, ma non so perché senza sapere l'intenzione de l'espressione mi suona meglio quello che ti ho proposto. Saluti.


----------



## Neuromante

Penso che in spagnolo si capisca il primo aggetivo unito in una certa forma al oggeto. Cio è: Sono "microsfere (plastiche)" ademperate come abrasivo.
O, cambiando l´ordine: Sono "microsfere (abrasive)" fatte in plastica.
O, in un altro modo: Che il secondo aggetivo sia quello che da la qualità che importa e il primo sia circunstanciale.

Invece in italiano l´ordine rilette la importanza dalla qualita e tutte contano per lo stesso


----------



## 0scar

No veo que haya diferencia entre una y otra versión.
Las microesferas son plásticas y abrasivas y abrasivas y plásticas.
También podrían ser microesferas abrasivas rojas pequeñas duras plásticas o rojas plásticas abrasivas pequeñas duras o cualquiera de las ¿120? combinaciones posibles.


----------



## violapais

Gracias Oscar. Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero parece que mucha gente no la vea de esta manera.  

Neuromante, gracias a tí también. Si leemos la frase como tú sugieres, pues el segundo adjetivo es lo que conta más y esto significaría que mi amigo simplemente le dá una importancia mayor que yo.


----------



## cunegonda

2.  adj. Capaz de ser modelado. Arcilla plástica

3. adj. Dicho de un material: Que, mediante una compresión más o menos prolongada, puede cambiar de forma y conservar esta de modo permanente, a diferencia de los cuerpos elásticos.

4. adj. Dicho de ciertos materiales sintéticos: Que pueden moldearse fácilmente y en cuya composición entran principalmente derivados de la celulosa, proteínas y resinas. U. t. c. s. m. Una caja de plástico

El problema de la colocación de los adjetivos simplemente se deberìa a qué significado damos a "plàsticas". Si nos referimos al significado 2 y 3 entonces iría delante (plásticas abrasivas) en cambio si se refiere al 4  (material) iría detrás. Y entonces creo que lo mejor sería poner "abrasivas de plástico".


----------



## 0scar

¿Y por qué?


----------



## violapais

Se trata del material de dichas microesferas, pues el punto 4 está bien. 
Pero... otra pregunta... si dichas microesferas fuesen "abrasivas sintéticas" se aplicaría la misma regla?!



0scar said:


> ¿Y por qué?


 
Buena pregunta!


----------



## 0scar

Las esferas cumplen todos los requisitos  de 2,3 y 4, ya que son plásticas, son capaces de ser modeladas, y de hecho asi se fabrican,  y son de un material plástico


----------



## cunegonda

Las esferas no cumplen el requisito 4 (materia) pues en tal caso sería "de plastico": it. "in/di plastica" (sustantivo) e non "plastiche" (adjetivo); vid. DeMauro:
I agg. 
1 che può essere plasmato facilmente, che ha una consistenza morbida: _l’argilla e la creta sono materiali molto plastici_ 
Por consiguiente las microesferas son plásticas (moldeables, adaptables ) y abrasivas. Lo que para un jabón creo se adapta mejor…
¿qué os parece?


----------



## violapais

Las microesferas cumplen con el punto 4, como que son de material plástico. 

En italiano el adjetivo "plastico" no significa solo "che può essere plasmato facilmente". Este termino se utiliza también para definir algo que está hecho de plástica, exactamente como en español. Decir "scatola di plastica" o "scatola plastica" es lo mismo, cuando el contexto está claro. En este caso, se trata de la descripción de un jabón que contiene las microesferas de que se hablaba antes. Tienen una función abrasiva y están hechas de plástico.


----------



## 0scar

Violapais se me adelanto,iba a dar el mismo ejemplo, pero puedo agregar que como la física es única en todas partes, tanto en italiano como en castellano no hay cosa plástica que no sea de [material] plástico, que dicho sea de paso, es un  U. t. c. s. (adj, que se usa como sustantivo) y no un sustantivo por derecho propio.


----------



## cunegonda

Pues lo siento pero según DEMAURO el adjetivo significa:
plà|sti|co
---
Mientras que el sustantivo:
plà|sti|ca
s.f.
AD materia plastica: _piatti_, _bicchieri di p._ | l’insieme delle materie plastiche: _il riciclaggio della p._ 

Y lo siento aún mas por Violapais, pero en italiano (vedi De Mauro, prego) se dice scattola, tavolo, piatto, ecc, ecc. DI PLASTICA. En mis casi 40 años en Italia nunca oí scattola plastica ¿qué es eso?
Por último:  seguramente las microesferas serán, repito, moldeables y no de material plástico, pues si lo fueran… en un jabón, ¿como se diluirían?


----------



## violapais

Me doy cuenta de que "scatola plastica" no era un buen ejemplo. Sobretodo cuando se hable de un asunto técnico, pues "plastico" o "di plastica" es lo mismo. Por ejemplo, hablando de tóricas, retenes o juntas planas. Una junta plástica es una junta de plástico. Esto te lo digo por cierto, como que he trabajado en el sector.

Además, según Garzanti:

1) si dice di materiale molto malleabile, che può essere facilmente plasmato: l'argilla è plastica | *materie plastiche, materiali sintetici a struttura di polimeri organici, spesso derivati da monomeri idrocarburici, che possono essere facilmente stampati o modellati a caldo o a freddo* | esplosivi plastici, miscugli di composti esplosivi che formano una massa plasmabile 

El jabón del cual estamos hablando es un jabón en gel para mecánicos. Las microesferas no tienen que diluirse, "flotan" en el jabón y actuan como abrasivo.


----------



## 0scar

El jabón para mecánicos antes (¿o todavia?) contenía arena.


----------



## violapais

Hay tipos que tienen arena y harina de madera. Pero son muy agresivos con la piel. Ahora hay nuevos tipos más respectuosos.


----------

